# "Audi driver and cyclist clash"



## lozcs (7 Nov 2012)




----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

No sound.

Was that you ?

I may have killed the driver !


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2012)

That was all rather civilised in the end, I was expecting a  up at least 

At least we know the Audi driver's horn works


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

Mr Hollister there looks about 15!

There's no way he should have cut in to that first section of bus lane in front of the bike and it's downright dangerous driving to FORCE someone to stop by cutting in front and blocking their path - he isn't the police and has no authority to do that.


----------



## lozcs (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> No sound.
> 
> Was that you ?
> 
> I may have killed the driver !


 
It wasn't me - it wouldn't have been quite so polite if it was!!!


----------



## MrJamie (7 Nov 2012)

Looks a bit like the driver started to rage pretty badly, stopped the cyclist and then burnt out pretty quickly without any aggression or accusations from the cyclist. I wonder if it has anything to do with perceiving a bike being in the way, then it becoming another human being once confronted and turns civil.


----------



## headcoat (7 Nov 2012)

Just proves the point about Audi drivers!!!

Sped off as well without signaling!


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Nov 2012)

That was discraceful. I have seen it before.

"Why couldnt you just back off if you knew I was there?"
"What do you mean?"

Another idiot with impatience in his mind.


----------



## Maz (7 Nov 2012)

headcoat said:


> Just proves the point about Audi drivers!!!


 
I don't think we should generalise drivers by the cars they drive. I'm sure there must be more than a few Audi drivers on here (I'm not one).


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Nov 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Looks a bit like the driver started to rage pretty badly, stopped the cyclist and then burnt out pretty quickly without any aggression or accusations from the cyclist. I wonder if it has anything to do with perceiving a bike being in the way, then it becoming another human being once confronted and turns civil.


 
Or maybe he was ready to start arguing and then he clocked the camera?


----------



## steve6690 (7 Nov 2012)

The Audi driver was completely at fault and his reaction bordered on dangerous driving. You really should report this to the police IMHO.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Nov 2012)

steve6690 said:


> The Audi driver was completely at fault and his reaction bordered on dangerous driving. You really should report this to the police IMHO.


 
The uploader copied the video from kmcyc (
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDMD7PTkZr8
), the original video was uploaded two months ago and reported to roadsafe.


----------



## martint235 (7 Nov 2012)

It wasn't me. Oh I think most people had guessed that by the outcome. 

Personally I think you handled it really well. He was at fault without doubt but it ended well and I'd let it go at that.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Nov 2012)

jazloc said:


> Or maybe he was ready to start arguing and then he clocked the camera?


Spot on.

The camera was the only reason this ended as well as it did.

I think I heard him ask for acknowledgement for the camera at one point, so he realised he was being filmed.

I believe that is the only reason he was so civilised. Even his opening words were diffused by the sight of the cam "you touch my car and....(spots cam).....its an offence".

Still needs to be reported. Ending "nicely" is not the objective, he needs to be prosecuted for dangerous driving, he admitted seeing the cyclist and still went on to ram him from the road, then uses his car as a weapon to intimidate still further.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Nov 2012)

Advice, if this happens to you and if you are going to stand your ground get off the bike and approach the driver quicker than he is approaching you, if you are not going to stay there mount pavement and ride in other direction. So vulnerable stood there on the bike.


----------



## martint235 (7 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Still needs to be reported. Ending "nicely" is not the objective, he needs to be prosecuted for dangerous driving, he admitted seeing the cyclist and still went on to ram him from the road, then uses his car as a weapon to intimidate still further.


Let's be honest, it's not going to happen though is it?


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Nov 2012)

Was the driver 'stoned'??


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

I read the title and though "Obvious fabrication" Audi drivers never clash with cyclists.

There would have been space if the cyclist had not been there. Outstanding.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (7 Nov 2012)

What a complete and utter Coq that driver is.
Apart from dangerous driving, driving without due care and attention, behaviour likely to cause a breach of the peace, driving in a bus lane, illegal use of the horn and being a total dick, he didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## addictfreak (7 Nov 2012)

lozcs said:


> It wasn't me - it wouldn't have been quite so polite if it was!!!




You and me both mate. 

IMHO the cyclist needs to grow a pair! In a situation like that I would be straight off the bike and ready, there was no justification for the driver to behave in that manner. There are to many cyclists on the road who, when faced with an idiot like that seem almost apologetic MTFU.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2012)

He's lucky he didn't get bounced around the landscape, or Kenneth Noye'd.

What kind of tool is in such a hurry they'd drive like that, yet still has the time to stop for a wee confrontation.

Audi - Arrogance Unimpeded by Driver Intelligence.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Nov 2012)

Driving into a bus lane, when you are NOT driving a bus but a car, using horn aggressively and excessively, ramming a cyclist into the kerb who was legitimately using the bus/cycle lane. If the police weren't interested in this then I would want to know why. The guy is clearly a danger to other road users.

Audi driver ........ what do you expect. They are the canutes of the road whether you are a cyclist or another car driver.


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

Just watched this again with the sound on this time... It amazes me how protective some men are about their cars, they can almost knock you off your bike and physically hurt you but one little tap on a tonne of steel they happen to own and it's the end of the world.

One time, I was on a zebra crossing and a cabby pulled round a corner (full visability) and passed in front of me, I knocked the back of the cab with my knuckle as he passed (that close) and he pulled over and started screaming at me through his window.


----------



## PK99 (7 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Spot on.
> 
> The camera was the only reason this ended as well as it did.
> 
> ...


 
Can you point me to that? I've just viewed it again and cannot spot it.

It seemed like a polite exchange of views between two reasonable people, one of whom (the motorist) had just made a mistake. Hats off to the cyclist for making his reasonable points in a reasonable manner


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> Can you point me to that? I've just viewed it again and cannot spot it.
> 
> It seemed like a polite exchange of views between two reasonable people, one of whom (the motorist) had just made a mistake. Hats off to the cyclist for making his reasonable points in a reasonable manner


 
Funny how perceptions differ on the same clip, I found that little oik to be quite threatening to be honest. It's that steely-eyed-Jason-Statham,-I'm-ready-to-lash-out-any-second-if-you-start-mate kinda vibe.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2012)

There was a weird contrast between the aggression of the driving and the calm demeanour of the driver. I think others are probably right that he cooled the aggression upon seeing the cam. I also thought KMCYC handled it very well.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> There was a weird contrast between the aggression of the driving and the calm demeanour of the driver. I think others are probably right that he cooled the aggression upon seeing the cam. I also thought KMCYC handled it very well.


 
There's an alternative view - he does it [agression in one form or another] a lot and so is accustomed to calming his temper.


----------



## Monsieur (7 Nov 2012)

Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, a cyclist and a motorcyclist.
First thing - why quote the make of car? Is it only Audi drivers who are a danger to cyclists?
Secondly - he may have crept over before he should have done. Surey though if you are on a cycle (or on a motorcycle) why would you risk your life to berate a car driver? Half a tonne of metal and glass is going to make a hell of a mess of a cyclist without any harm coming to the car driver. Pull back and let the driver go.
Thirdly - if someone had 'nearly' knocked me off my bike and potentially harmed me I sure as hell wouldn't be polite and calm to the driver. I'd be close to having my hands around his throat.

I'm not saying this is the case in this incident but many of the so called 'incidents' I've seen filmed on this forum actually are caused by the cyclist themselves - riding too far out, taking up too much of a traffic lane, intentially looking for a confrontation.
This case involved a cyclist in a cycle lane clearly coming to the end of that lane so should have been expecting a vehicle to merge into same lane at some point.

Prior planning my dear boy.

For fecks sake just ride the bike, use proper caution, don't piss anyone off and, mostly, you will remain unscathed and stress-free.

Says me - 50 years old, driving a car and motorcyle since 1979, riding a bicycle since 1964 and to this day not involved in any accident whatsoever. Why?Because I expect someone else to make a mistake.


----------



## peppyuk (7 Nov 2012)

Just watching that makes my blood boil! He's bloody lucky that's you on the bike and not me.


----------



## addictfreak (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, a cyclist and a motorcyclist.
> First thing - why quote the make of car? Is it only Audi drivers who are a danger to cyclists?
> Secondly - he may have crept over before he should have done. Surey though if you are on a cycle (or on a motorcycle) why would you risk your life to berate a car driver? Half a tonne of metal and glass is going to make a hell of a mess of a cyclist without any harm coming to the car driver. Pull back and let the driver go.
> Thirdly - if someone had 'nearly' knocked me off my bike and potentially harmed me I sure as hell wouldn't be polite and calm to the driver. I'd be close to having my hands around his throat.
> ...




You had to bring common sense into it, just to spoil a good discussion


----------



## Mugshot (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, a cyclist and a motorcyclist.


It's very good of you to apologise.


Monsieur said:


> This case involved a cyclist in a cycle lane clearly coming to the end of that lane so should have been expecting a vehicle to merge into same lane at some point.


You're right he should have expected the driver to merge, I'd suggest that the point he should have expected this particular driver to merge would have been BEHIND him.


----------



## Monsieur (7 Nov 2012)

Mugshot said:


> You're right he should have expected the driver to merge, I'd suggest that the point he should have expected this particular driver to merge would have been BEHIND him.


 
Read the whole post Sir.
I am still alive because I *EXPECT AND ANTICIPATE* that someone else will make a mistake which may well affect me. A perfect driver would have merged behind the cyclist. I haven't yet met a perfect driver so I wouldn't have been surprised to see driver merge in front of me.

Prior planning.


----------



## Arfcollins (7 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> I don't think we should generalise drivers by the cars they drive.


I disagree. I have seen some attrocious driving by silver cars this week, and don't start me about blue ones. As for the 4 door cars - honestly, only the real idiots drive those.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Read the whole post Sir.


I did read the whole post my good man, aside from the bits I quoted you suggest that camera cyclists go out looking for confrontation, displayed some aggressive tendencies and waved your willy a bit to let us know what a great road user you are. I just picked out the interesting bits


----------



## lozcs (7 Nov 2012)

peppyuk said:


> Just watching that makes my blood boil! He's bloody lucky that's you on the bike and not me.


 
Should have made it clear from the start - it's not me just a random Youtube video!!


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

Mugshot said:


> ...waved your willy a bit...


 
lol, that's the quote of the week, I shall be using that one on occasion if you don't mind


----------



## Davidsw8 (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, a cyclist and a motorcyclist.
> First thing - why quote the make of car? Is it only Audi drivers who are a danger to cyclists?
> Secondly - he may have crept over before he should have done. Surey though if you are on a cycle (or on a motorcycle) why would you risk your life to berate a car driver? Half a tonne of metal and glass is going to make a hell of a mess of a cyclist without any harm coming to the car driver. Pull back and let the driver go.
> Thirdly - if someone had 'nearly' knocked me off my bike and potentially harmed me I sure as hell wouldn't be polite and calm to the driver. I'd be close to having my hands around his throat.
> ...


 
I agree, there's no need to generalise because of the type of car someone drives, I have no idea about makes of cars anyway so it's usually all lost on me  though, I always think Mini drivers are going to be nice, I don't know why cos quite often, they're not!

Ideally, of course it's best not to eff anyone off, but sometimes, if you're almost knocked off your bike, you can lose your rationality a bit. Tapping the car wasn't ever going to endear the driver but it was this guys' knee-jerk reaction to a very close call and I think he dealt with the confrontation very well.

It does seem to be a pattern that upon being called out on bad behavior, the perpetrator will hone in on the slightest error the accuser makes rather than just say 'sorry mate, I was wrong'.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Nov 2012)

He's lucky he did not cut me up like that because he would have had more than a bang on the roof due to me not having ABS brakes and not being able to stop in time before scrapeing down the side of his car  " Sorry officer,i had nowhere to go when he nearly ran me over "
I agree not all drivers of certain cars are bad, even the little dinky car drivers have an air of ankle biter about them somethimes !


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2012)

given how much that lane narrowed, that cyclist's line looked perfect to me, he let the car before the Audi merge and made it clear that he was taking the slot behind it, the Audi driver clearly had no intention of acknowledging the bikes right to get in his way

not aware of the offence of touching a car

+1 for drugged or drunk and calming down when he saw the camera, you don't drive someone off the road like that to have a friendly chat

and I think there is a correlation between brands and drivers, a certain sort of person _tends_ to buy a certain sort of car, buying an expensive/oversized car for driving in London _suggests_ self importance and arrogance imho


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

Tynan said:


> and I think there is a correlation between brands and drivers, a certain sort of person _tends_ to buy a certain sort of car, buying an expensive/oversized car for driving in London _suggests_ self importance and arrogance imho


I'm with Tynan. Certain marques are marketed deliberately, at a cost of millions, to target certain buyers. Hands up, I've had company cars and private motorbikes which were projections of my ego, lol which is why I'd never own a Jap bike I guess! The ultimate driving machine in one country is a munich taxi in another.

The stereotyping of Audi drivers strikes a chord with so many cyclists that there must be more than a grain of truth in the idea that they are driven with and by a sense of entitlement. A disproportionately high % of close passes on my commute are performed by Audi's. The presence of an A8 almost guarantees a lousy overtake ime.


----------



## Andy_R (7 Nov 2012)

As for stereotyping, I can categorically say that the worst car drivers are the ones who drive 4 wheeled cars. To be honest in fact, they are the only car drivers I see that make rash decisions and are more likely to "rage" when challenged. Look out for those 4 wheelers folks.....


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, a cyclist and a motorcyclist.
> First thing - why quote the make of car? Is it only Audi drivers who are a danger to cyclists?
> Secondly - he may have crept over before he should have done. Surey though if you are on a cycle (or on a motorcycle) why would you risk your life to berate a car driver? Half a tonne of metal and glass is going to make a hell of a mess of a cyclist without any harm coming to the car driver. Pull back and let the driver go.
> Thirdly - if someone had 'nearly' knocked me off my bike and potentially harmed me I sure as hell wouldn't be polite and calm to the driver. I'd be close to having my hands around his throat.
> ...


 
OMG - is this a joke?! It surely must be?!

He "may have crept over before he should have done"? 

WTF - my stance on this is the same no matter what make of car and what driver - if they are close enough when overtaking that I can bang on their car they are too flipping (and you know the word I really mean here) close! 

I'm glad you've managed 50 years of cycling without incident - I managed the first 20 years of cycling without incident too but over the last 10 have had plenty - I genuinely think the roads are busier and drivers more selfish than ever!

We can expect to anticiate or whatever dross you quoted but we all get caught out don't we?!!?????


----------



## steveoo (7 Nov 2012)

I would kick the bastards head in any day of the week  and then keyed is car,f--king car,peanut


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Prior planning.


 
Is there any other sort of planning?


----------



## Monsieur (7 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Is there any other sort of planning?


 
There's no planning


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (7 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> There's no planning


Shame your Mum and Dad didn't engage in some family planning in my opinon! 

You've really wound me up - I should let it go really!


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> Can you point me to that? I've just viewed it again and cannot spot it.
> 
> It seemed like a polite exchange of views between two reasonable people, one of whom (the motorist) had just made a mistake. Hats off to the cyclist for making his reasonable points in a reasonable manner


nope, just watched again with headphones and the section I mis-heard was when he was discussing a "life and death" I thought he asked the cyclist to nod for the camera, as he nods and so does the cyclist.

My opinion still stands though


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> A perfect driver would have merged behind the cyclist. .


 
Rubbish.

*Any* other driver would have merged behind. They do it to me a hundred times a day. This little man had to get in front though, had to be first, had to push the cyclist around.

I take your point about the Audi Comment and about anticipation, it sounds as if you are indeed a very a good experienced driver. but you are defending the driver in this way too far here. Feel free to read some of my posts and you'll find me to be one of the most forgiving types on CC but I'm afraid this chap would have truly pushed my patience.


----------



## growingvegetables (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Sorry...I'm an Audi driver, ........


You gotta laugh - guy who says he's an audi "driver", and goes on

- to assert his place on the road, because it's up to the cyclist to "Pull back and let the driver go"; yea we know - your Audi is bigger.
- with, for good value, a stupid generalisation about cyclists with cameras causing incidents themselves;
- leading into - the cyclist "should have been expecting a vehicle to merge into same lane at some point";

- and then crowns it with the utter vacuity of "Prior planning my dear boy."

Yup - an Audi driver all right. No question. Prior planning is what other road users have to do to facilitate your regal progress, unimpeded by any use of the brake pedal.

And you couldn't make it up - you whinge that Audi drivers are unfairly and unjustly picked on! Priceless


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

growingvegetables said:


> And you couldn't make it up - you whinge that Audi drivers are unfairly and unjustly picked on! Priceless


 
If it is legitimate to tar all Audi drivers with the same brush because of the behaviour of some, it is equally legitimate to tar all bike riders with the same brush because of the behaviour of some: You can't have it both ways just because you are a bike rider


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> You've really wound me up - I should let it go really!


I assumed the post was designed to do just that, hence it had no effect on me..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> If it is legitimate to tar all Audi drivers with the same brush because of the behaviour of some, it is equally legitimate to tar all bike riders with the same brush because of the behaviour of some: You can't have it both ways just because you are a bike rider


The vast majority of cyclists I see are riding courteously and within the law. When they don't and are challenged on the matter the vast majority respond positively and not aggressively.

Now replace the word 'cyclists' with 'Audi drivers' and 'riding' with 'driving' and see if it still rings true.

In my daily experience it doesn't. But maybe in SW19 it is different.


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The vast majority of cyclists I see are riding courteously and within the law. When they don't and are challenged on the matter the vast majority respond positively and not aggressively.
> 
> Now replace the word 'cyclists' with 'Audi drivers' and 'riding' with 'driving' and see if it still rings true.
> 
> In my daily experience it doesn't. But maybe in SW19 it is different.


 
I would say it does ring true -maybe it is the sort of people who live in West Sussex?


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The vast majority of cyclists I see are riding courteously and within the law. When they don't and are challenged on the matter the vast majority respond positively and not aggressively.
> 
> Now replace the word 'cyclists' with 'Audi drivers' and 'riding' with 'driving' and see if it still rings true.
> 
> In my daily experience it doesn't. But maybe in SW19 it is different.


 
I would say it does ring true -maybe it is the sort of people who live in West Sussex?


----------



## dodd82 (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> If it is legitimate to tar all Audi drivers with the same brush because of the behaviour of some, it is equally legitimate to tar all bike riders with the same brush because of the behaviour of some: You can't have it both ways just because you are a bike rider


 
Disagree.

Audi is a brand that attracts a certain type of profile of customer. I'll give you a clue - it's not a 65+, low income, married target audience.

So yes, you can identify character traits with car drivers - it doesn't mean that all Audi drivers are like this. 

Put it this way - if you wanted to advertise your new product, a car racing computer game or a personalised number plate, which car owners would you target?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Nov 2012)

I make generalisations about car drivers based on what they're driving, and for me it seems to work.
Lots of Audi's carve you up or tailgate, Ford Galaxies go Mach 1 down motorways with headlights blazing, and I'm blessed with being victim to the great BMW ripoff and can honestly say most people I see in the showrooms are so far up their own botties they could clean the backs of their own teeth with a shammy leather.


----------



## Gixxerman (8 Nov 2012)

AUDI = Automobile Usually Driven Inconsiderately


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

I will genralise a bit, even when driving my car I think most car drivers show little or no consideration to other road users. They are always in a mad panic to get somewhere so much so they will leave peds, and bikes and sometimes other motorized vehicles stranded in the middle of the road either waiting to cross or waiting to turn right, even if the traffic in front of them is coming to a stop.

They will mostly do ANYTHING to get that all important one car length advantage on their travels pushing in or close passing a cyclists and generally acting agressively to do this.

Since starting to cycle I do not play this game anymore and let them go on their not so merry way.


----------



## thefollen (8 Nov 2012)

I know we shouldn't have any preconceptions of drivers due to their vehicles, but after being hit and run by one I'm not a huge fan of BMWs. If in close proximity I'm quite cautious around them.

Also for some odd reason, I'm not a fan of Prius's either. Strange, because I love Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## green1 (8 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The vast majority of cyclists I see are riding courteously and within the law. When they don't and are challenged on the matter the vast majority respond positively and not aggressively.


Really? Last time I was out on my bike I was told to 'f'kin move, your in my way... Can't you see it's a red light?' while I was sat at set of lights. The rider then turned left the wrong way up a one way street. According to most on this thread all motorists are deranged, I have news folks, knobs are knobs, be it on their desk chair, bike or behind the wheel.


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> Really? Last time I was out on my bike I was told to 'f'kin move, your in my way... Can't you see it's a red light?' while I was sat at set of lights. The rider then turned left the wrong way up a one way street. According to most on this thread all motorists are deranged, I have news folks, knobs are knobs, be it on their desk chair, bike or behind the wheel.


 
My wife remarked to the non lit ninja cyclist the other evening that lights might be a good idea, and was told to "fark off"


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> nope, just watched again with headphones and the section I mis-heard was when he was discussing a "life and death" I thought he asked the cyclist to nod for the camera, as he nods and so does the cyclist.
> 
> *My opinion still stands though*


 
ie your opinion is based on prejudice and not evidence and is therefore of little value

(
*prej·u·dice/ˈprejədəs/*


Noun: 
Preconceived opinion not based on reason or experience.)


----------



## Davidsw8 (8 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The vast majority of cyclists I see are riding courteously and within the law. When they don't and are challenged on the matter the vast majority respond positively and not aggressively.
> 
> Now replace the word 'cyclists' with 'Audi drivers' and 'riding' with 'driving' and see if it still rings true.
> 
> In my daily experience it doesn't. But maybe in SW19 it is different.


 
Might be different in SW19 but in SE1 up to W1, I'd say up to 50% of cyclists are doing something they shouldn't: RLJ'ing; pavement cycling; no lights; under-taking; cutting others up etc. 

Whenever I've said something, it's been either totally ignored, completely denied or met with a stream of abuse. One woman this morning, just raised her hand in acknowledgment at me telling her she's cycling the wrong way up a one way street.


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> Might be different in SW19 but in SE1 up to W1,* I'd say up to 50% of cyclists are doing something they shouldn't*: RLJ'ing; pavement cycling; no lights; under-taking; cutting others up etc.
> 
> Whenever I've said something, it's been either totally ignored, completely denied or met with a stream of abuse. One woman this morning, just raised her hand in acknowledgment at me telling her she's cycling the wrong way up a one way street.


 
No I'd also say the 50% number would be about right in SW19


----------



## growingvegetables (8 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> .... According to most on this thread all motorists are deranged,


That'll be a SMIDRI (sorry mate I didn't read it).


green1 said:


> I have news folks, knobs are knobs, be it on their desk chair, bike or behind the wheel.


I must resist the temptation to add "on their keyboards" to your list of places where people can be knobs


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (8 Nov 2012)

I thought the Audi driver was very polite.

I have only bashed one vehicle with my hand (ever) this year and I was horrified,even if it was an Addison Lee in a pinch point at At St Pauls.



steve6690 said:


> The Audi driver was completely at fault and his reaction bordered on dangerous driving. You really should report this to the police IMHO.


 
Must admit the way he pulled in before the confrontation was very naughty.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

Well, blow me down with a feather...

Just got home from work in my lovely, warm and comfortable Audi (with radio 4 on of course) and slowed down as I approached a cyclist. Not dark yet but also not enough light to see the cyclist clearly. I indicated to other cars that I was overtaking, mirror check, and pulled out to overtake the cyclist giving more than enough room and guess what?

Cyclist (with no lights on, by the way) suddenly pulls out in front of me to go straight across road in front to get to the other pavement. I braked and tooted my external warning device to be met by a solitary finger raised towards the heavens.

Darn Audi drivers, eh?

Being the responsible driver/rider I anticipated that the cyclist could have been a knob and I was proven correct.
Prior planning.
Assume that the driver/rider/pedestrian is going to do something unexpected and you will be rewarded with safe passage to your destination.

So, in summary, today I have found that all cyclists I meet are knobs but I encountered a perfectly respectable BMW, Audi, Volvo, Landrover, Honda......


----------



## dodd82 (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Well, blow me down with a feather...
> 
> Just got home from work in my lovely, warm and comfortable Audi (with radio 4 on of course) and slowed down as I approached a cyclist. Not dark yet but also not enough light to see the cyclist clearly. I indicated to other cars that I was overtaking, mirror check, and pulled out to overtake the cyclist giving more than enough room and guess what?
> 
> ...


 
It's a relief that there are people like you to publish the results of a national survey, with a sample size of one driver, for us all to learn from. 

A very thorough, logical analysis. Thank you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I braked and tooted my external warning device to be met by a solitary finger raised towards the heavens.


Why did you beep your horn? You'd taken evasive action through braking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> I would say it does ring true -maybe it is the sort of people who live in West Sussex?


Certainly the cyclists seem a deal more law abiding than in that lahdahn. No doubt the reverse may be true of the Audi drivers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2012)

green1 said:


> Really? Last time I was out on my bike I was told to 'f'kin move, your in my way... Can't you see it's a red light?' while I was sat at set of lights. The rider then turned left the wrong way up a one way street. According to most on this thread all motorists are deranged, I have news folks, knobs are knobs, be it on their desk chair, bike or behind the wheel.


is your single instance an example of my vast majority?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Nov 2012)

Nice bit of victim blaming there monsieur.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

Not laying blame anywhere - just highlighting the fact that some drivers are knobs. Some cyclists are knobs.
Ask a cycling forum who are knobs, cyclists or car drivers, you get a certain answer.
Ask the same on a car drivers forum you'd get another answer.

Enjoy the ride and/or the drive - just accept that people won't always do as you expect


----------



## Buddfox (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Enjoy the ride and/or the drive - just accept that people won't always do as you expect


 
And if they're in an Audi, they're more likely than drivers of some other car marques to do something you wouldn't expect. Based on several years of personal experience and no national, statistically significant survey...


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> ie your opinion is based on prejudice and not evidence and is therefore of little value
> 
> (
> *prej·u·dice/ˈprejədəs/*
> ...


Yeah that's right...I'm preguJiced (must look up how to spell that) for assuming a pratt in a car who hammers on his horn and runs a cyclist off the road may actually be a little volatile but turns all soft and cuddly when faced with a camera.

Ease off PK, My opinion is based upon his actions thus far in the video, nothing else.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Nov 2012)

thefollen said:


> I know we shouldn't have any preconceptions of drivers due to their vehicles, but after being hit and run by one I'm not a huge fan of BMWs. If in close proximity I'm quite cautious around them.
> 
> Also for some odd reason, I'm not a fan of Prius's either. Strange, because I love Curb Your Enthusiasm.


 
This is one BMW driver you can feel safe around 

In my case BMW = Breaks My Wallet.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> ..I indicated to other cars that I was overtaking.


 
Why did you indicate to "overtake" a cyclist? You haven't changed direction and are presumably continuing down the same road.

Pointless and confusing to drivers around.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Well, blow me down with a feather...
> 
> Just got home from work in my lovely, warm and comfortable Audi (with radio 4 on of course) and slowed down as I approached a cyclist. *Not dark yet but also not enough light to see the cyclist clearly*. I indicated to other cars that I was overtaking, mirror check, and pulled out to overtake the cyclist giving more than enough room and guess what?
> 
> ...


 
Why tell us the cyclist had no lights on if it appears it was still light?


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why did you indicate to "overtake" a cyclist? Pointless.


 
If Monsieur had to move out to overtake the cyclist (like you're supposed to) then surely it was right of him to signal his intentions to other road users?


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> If Monsieur had to move out to overtake the cyclist (like you're supposed to) then surely it was right of him to signal his intentions to other road users?


 
No, see my edited post above. You're following the same road. and will neither decellerate/stop or change direction. Therefore pointless.

Advanced Driver training teaches you this - not done on the normal dummy test.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why tell us the cyclist had no lights on if it appears it was still light?


 
Maybe every other driver was blessed with superb 20/20 vision. I considered it dull enough to turn my car lights on as did majority of the drivers around at the time. Mu car lights are automatic so if my car senses poor light then maybe a good idea to switch lights on if you're on a bike?
Maybe you are of a different thought?


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why did you indicate to "overtake" a cyclist? You haven't changed direction and are presumably continuing down the same road.
> 
> Pointless and confusing to drivers around.


 
Just my considerate driving.
I thought it prudent on a main road (A46) to alert drivers behind me that there was something in front of me that was causing me to deviate from my line of travel and therefore warn them that maybe they would need to do the same to pass the cyclist safely.
Should I not have done that and then let the driver behind me, who may have just been changing radio 2 to radio 4 or texting his wife that he'd be calling in at waitrose for those sausages she likes, not see the cyclist in time and either run into the back of him or not had time to deviate his line of travel and passed too close to him?

Or maybe I should have done what I did and maybe I should do the very same again. I would certainly hope that others would do the same for me.

Have I missed something here as I don't understand what I did wrong in this overtaking situation?


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

You considered it dull enough but the cyclist didn't. It is of no relevance to the point you were getting across. As relevant as the colour of his bike, what clothes he was wearing or whether he was wearing a helmet.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> Just my considerate driving.
> I thought it prudent on a main road (A46) to alert drivers behind me that there was something in front of me that was causing me to de3viate form my line of travel and therefore warn them that maybe they would need to do the same to pass the cyclist safely.
> Should I not have done that and then let the driver behind me, who may have just been changing radio 2 to radio 4 or texting his wife that he'd be calling in at waitrose for those sausages she likes, not see the cyclist in time and either run into the back of him or not had time to deviate his line of travel and passed too close to him?
> 
> ...


 
My post explains it. It is confusing a best.

Why not look to do some kind of advanced driving course? I'd recommend everyone do it. You might learn a thing or 2


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> No, see my edited post above. You're following the same road. and will neither *decellerate/stop or change direction. Therefore pointless.*
> 
> Advanced Driver training teaches you this - not done on the normal dummy test.


 
But doesn't changing your line of travel to pass an obstacle not come under the advanced training?
I think that maybe you need to re-read your manual.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> My post explains it. It is confusing a best.
> 
> Why not look to do some kind of advanced driving course? I'd recommend everyone do it. You might learn a thing or 2


 
No, you're right.
I bow to your knowledge and experience.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> But doesn't changing your line of travel to pass an obstacle not come under the advanced training?
> I think that maybe you need to re-read your manual.


 


Monsieur said:


> No, you're right.
> I bow to your knowledge and experience.


 
Your experience being what exactly? a muppet driving test taken 30-40 years ago.

Look at my avatar. It might help.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> My post explains it. It is *confusing a best.*
> 
> Why not look to do some kind of advanced driving course? I'd recommend everyone do it. You might learn a thing or 2


 
Confusing to indicate that I'm pulling out slightly to pass a cyclist on a busy main road?
Really?


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Yes

You're on ignore now - bored of you.


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Your experience being what exactly? a muppet driving test taken 30-40 years ago.
> 
> Look at my avatar. It might help.


As I said...your knowledge and experience is vastly superior to mine.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

Well what a surprise - you follow 2 people, one of them being Ian Cooper

Troll


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Why did you indicate to "overtake" a cyclist? You haven't changed direction and are presumably continuing down the same road.
> 
> Pointless and confusing to drivers around.


 
eh?

to overtake a cyclist with enough space you need to move over, no matter waht line the cyclist is on = indicting required



400bhp said:


> *Why tell us the cyclist had no lights on if it appears it was still light?*


 
post was made at 1643. "just got home" london sunset was 1621


----------



## 400bhp (8 Nov 2012)

PK99 said:


> eh?
> 
> to overtake a cyclist with enough space you need to move over, no matter waht line the cyclist is on = indicting required


 
Nope, no need. As explained to Troll boy above which he couldn't debate in a civilised manner, and chose to be sneery.

It's the last I'm saying on this. Carry on debating this in my absence


----------



## Monsieur (8 Nov 2012)

Highway code - instructions and guidance when overtaking a cyclist....mirror, signal, Manoeuvre.
Rule 163.
30 years ago or not, the book still applies


----------



## Kookas (8 Nov 2012)

I think typical driver aggression varies by the time.. in rush hour, everyone is pissed at traffic, including you (especially if you are going slower than the cars). It makes perfect sense that the possibility of not getting to work on time is annoying (not saying it's rational to assume one cyclist will be able to make you late, but it's a minor nuisance that gets blown up if you're really trying to get something done).

I mean, don't you get annoyed on your bike when there are huge queues of automobiles but no room to filter?

Best way to avoid the situation is to ride nearer the kerb unless you are doing the same speed as the cars (or you are approaching a junction, though everyone slows down at junctions anyway so that's kind of the same thing). This is why I find main roads safer during rush hour than side streets, there are so many cars and so many junctions that no one can do more than 20mph or so.


----------



## PK99 (8 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> Nope, no need. As explained to Troll boy above which he couldn't debate in a civilised manner, and chose to be sneery.
> 
> It's the last I'm saying on this. Carry on debating this in my absence


 
https://assets.digital.cabinet-offi...at_least_as_much_space_as_you_would_a_car.jpg


----------



## Monsieur (9 Nov 2012)

My second car is a peugeot so maybe my car driver profile isn't too bad


----------



## thefollen (9 Nov 2012)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> This is one BMW driver you can feel safe around
> 
> In my case BMW = Breaks My Wallet.


 
Good man! Decent cars in the right hands :-)


----------



## semislickstick (9 Nov 2012)

Monsieur said:


> My second car is a peugeot so maybe my car driver profile isn't too bad


 
OMG! Don't get me started on bloomin' Peugeot drivers!!! 

I think it's beneficial to other drivers if the overtaker indicates, especially to the impatient following driver who's probably about to overtake all of us, the tailgating driver who has left themselves little space to react and the texting driver who only occasionally looks up and needs all the help they can get so they don't rear end me.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Nov 2012)

Well, I think 400bhp has a point, but he did specify if you're not changing your line, and the OP on this sub topic was changing his line, so I think they both have a point.

...still chuckling away at 400bhp's touchiness about his driving ability though. Go humankind!!!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> If Monsieur had to move out to overtake the cyclist (like you're supposed to) then surely it was right of him to signal his intentions to other road users?



Correct.

Give a signal if it will benefit another road user. 


GC


----------



## BentMikey (9 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2143380, member: 9609"]The trouble with the so called "advanced drivers" qualification is, it seems to attract the car obsessed speed freaks - I would much rather encounter an old woman driving with cataracts than the endure the cockyness of the 'no it all' advanced driver in his over powered car.[/quote]

Ooooh, that is a close one to call!!! OTOH I suspect 400bhp is probably a good driver though, certainly to what we'd consider a good standard on here.


----------



## Mugshot (9 Nov 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> lol, that's the quote of the week, I shall be using that one on occasion if you don't mind


Help yourself


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2143380, member: 9609"]The trouble with the so called "advanced drivers" qualification is, it seems to attract the car obsessed speed freaks - I would much rather encounter an old woman driving with cataracts than the endure the cockyness of the 'no it all' advanced driver in his over powered car.[/quote]
I was compelled, along with my 12 colleagues in the same roles, three employers ago, to undertake advanced driver training and pass my IAM car test. I'd done the two wheeled one donkey's years before.

Having passed into the hallowed ranks of the advanced I was relieved to find that my rip snorting road burner of an atmo diesel Escort company car was duly replaced by a slightly less tepid but still scarcely lukewarm automatic Renault Kangoo. Three years of driving around the southern half of the M25 and around the south circular for a living put me off driving for life. Tedious. Even in a high powered private car.


----------



## steveoo (10 Nov 2012)

i.ve had near misses from all makes of vehicles including a JCB,the vehicle dosent make any difference to me.The only thing which really pisses me off is when the vehicle has a bike rack on.


----------



## HLaB (10 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> i.ve had near misses from all makes of vehicles including a JCB,the vehicle dosent make any difference to me.The only thing which really ****es me off is when the vehicle has a bike rack on.


The worst roads I've experienced are near Glentress (mtb centre), nearly every car tat skims your elbow has a bike rack; I don't think those feckers have ever cycled on road


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> i.ve had near misses from all makes of vehicles including a JCB,the vehicle dosent make any difference to me.The only thing which really ****es me off is when the vehicle has a bike rack on.


 
I got left-hooked in the week, and the car had a sticker in the back saying "I'd rather by cycling".

I thought "I'd rather you were f***ing cycling an' all."


----------



## Glow worm (10 Nov 2012)

HLaB said:


> The worst roads I've experienced are near Glentress (mtb centre), nearly every car tat skims your elbow has a bike rack; I don't think those feckers have ever cycled on road


 
We get the same around here. Bikes strapped to Volvos - you only have to look at the pristine bike tyres.....


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (10 Nov 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I got left-hooked in the week, and the car had a sticker in the back saying "I'd rather by cycling".
> 
> I thought "I'd rather you were f***ing cycling an' all."


 

got left hooked today by a cyclist

I thought "I'd rather you were in a f'ing car, I'd have expected it then"


----------



## Crankarm (12 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> i.ve had near misses from all makes of vehicles including a JCB,the vehicle dosent make any difference to me.The only thing which really ****es me off is when the vehicle has a bike rack on.


 
BMW X5 or Range Rover Sport .............


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2012)

Chortle. Guess what marque and model of car cut me up in order to jump a red light this morning...




... an Audi A5!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2012)

steveoo said:


> i.ve had near misses from all makes of vehicles including a JCB,the vehicle dosent make any difference to me.*The only thing which really ****es me off is when the vehicle has a bike rack on*.


More or less guarantees a close pass round here. By some strange coincidence a hell of a lot of Audi's have bike racks and expensive full boinger mtb's on them in the Surrey Hills of a weekend. Driven very selfishly. Must be something about middle managers day jobs.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (12 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Chortle. Guess what marque and model of car cut me up in order to jump a red light this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I had a nice 10 mile ride on Friday and nearly got squeezed off the road by.......drumroll........

an Audi TT (which I believe stands for Tiny Todger)


----------

